# What type of physique are you fellas going for?



## nWo

*Your goal physique*​
Aesthetic/fitness model/athlete 15148.87%Classic bodybuilder 9631.07%Modern bodybuilder 237.44%Strongman 3310.68%DYEL? - Holocaust victim 30.97%DYEL? - Cut-dodger30.97%


----------



## nWo

Cast your vote from the following options:

*"Aesthetic"/fitness model/athletic*

Ripped, muscular but not huge.

Example: Zyzz, Jeff Seid

*Classic bodybuilder*

Ripped, big, very pronounced V-taper due to narrow waist.

Example: Arnold, Frank Zane

*Modern bodybuilder*

Ripped and huge everywhere, HGH is your best mate

Example: Dorian Yates, Phil heath, Jay Cutler

*Strongman*

Big and strong, not arsed about being lean.

*DYEL? - Holocaust victim*

Lean. No muscle.

Example: Justin Bieber

*DYEL? - Cut-dodger*

No definition, no real muscle.

Example: That guy that claims 18 inch arms but can't flex them.


----------



## andyhuggins

What about the ladies?


----------



## CraigK7

One that I am happy with would be a start!


----------



## nWo

Voted classic bodybuilder, funny how your goals change. I was aiming for the first option to start with, but as you get closer to your goals they tend to change sometimes.



andyhuggins said:


> What about the ladies?


I think most of them on here are going for a bikini-model type look, aren't they?

Sorry if I'm being presumptuous ladies, feel free to give me a good flaming. Do be aware though that powerful, abusive women get me hot.


----------



## andyhuggins

Nothing like zyzz really then.


----------



## andyhuggins

> Voted classic bodybuilder, funny how your goals change. I was aiming for the first option to start with, but as you get closer to your goals they tend to change sometimes.
> 
> I think most of them on here are going for a bikini-model type look, aren't they?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being presumptuous ladies, feel free to give me a good flaming. Do be aware though that powerful, abusive women get me hot.


I believe some are looking at the pyschic class.


----------



## nWo

Merkleman said:


> In between Aesthetic and Classic bodybuilder. Something like Zyzz but with bigger legs and a really wide V-taper.


A bit more like Frank Zane, then. I'm aiming for somewhere between Frank Zane and Arnold.


----------



## nWo

andyhuggins said:


> I believe some are looking at the pyschic class.


I'll leave the female version of the thread to someone more knowledgeable on categories I think :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

> I'll leave the female version of the thread to someone more knowledgeable on categories I think :laugh:


Fair play mate.


----------



## Captain lats

Voted classic bodybuilder like robby robbinson physiqe. Bertil fox, lou ferrigno and arnie are favourites to. Forgot to mention boyer coe.


----------



## dann19900

lean strong man, about 15% bf and huuuge. Doubt I'll get there though lol


----------



## barnz

DYEL brah. would be an improvement for me


----------



## Guest

Toss between Zyzz or Glenn Ross

Glen Ross wins :laugh:


----------



## Wallace86

Modern BB is what I'm aiming for as much mass as possible but then again I like old skool physiques, Franco Columbo. As he is ruffly same height.


----------



## Marcus2014

I voted aesthetic. But nothingike zyzz (I had no idea who he was before I joined here) more like ulisses, I will have to see when I reach 200p 8% lol because body dysmorphia is a bitch


----------



## nWo

Marcus2014 said:


> I voted aesthetic. But nothingike zyzz (I had no idea who he was before I joined here) more like ulisses, I will have to see when I reach 200p 8% lol because body dysmorphia is a bitch


Added Jeff Seid as an example there as well, basically a more complete version of Zyzz' physique.


----------



## DanishM

Athletic/fitness model with a good cardiovascular health. I want to be able to use my body in sports, instead of just being big and bulky.


----------



## anna1

DanishM said:


> Athletic/fitness model with a good cardiovascular health. I want to be able to use my body in sports, instead of just being big and bulky.


nobody's stopping you from using your body wherever u like babe


----------



## DanishM

anna1 said:


> nobody's stopping you from using your body wherever u like babe


I know sweetheart, I just have some plans which will require me to do things that I can't do if I'm too bulky. 

And before any funny guy comes it and says it... It's not g4p! :lol:


----------



## SwAn1

I'm not after any physique in particular, I just train to focus me and keep me sort of on the straight and narrow


----------



## Robbie789

I said:


> Added Jeff Seid as an example there as well' date=' basically a more complete version of Zyzz' physique.[/quote']
> 
> I'm no fan boy but I'd disagree with you there


----------



## Big Man 123

Arnold's physique any day.


----------



## Danjal

I'm more concerned with strength than I am about anything else at the moment, so strongman.


----------



## JuggernautJake

I agree with @DanishM I want the full package, muscle, flexibility, cardiovascular fitness, vitality and just overall health! so I voted Aesthetic/fitness model/athlete but not Zyzz as I am not a homosexual

.

Take him off and put George Saint Pierre on instead of Zyzz!


----------



## saxondale

Merkleman said:


> Not sure what you mean? I meant Zyzz but with better legs and V-taper, as his legs weren't big enough for my liking and he didn't look wide enough. I'd be happy with the rest though.


Halleullia. Kid finally gets it


----------



## SkinnyJ

saxondale said:


> Halleullia. Kid finally gets it


I actually think you have the biggest crush on zyzz. You go in every thread and make negative comments about him. Claim he looks **** and is skinny yet he had more mass in his bicep than you have on your whole body. You might as well get over it mate. Seriously mires gonna mire .


----------



## saxondale

SkinnyJ said:


> I actually think you have the biggest crush on zyzz. You go in every thread and make negative comments about him. Claim he looks **** and is skinny yet he had more mass in his bicep than you have on your whole body. You might as well get over it mate. Seriously mires gonna mire .


Lol, busted

Asif


----------



## Del Boy 01

I'm going for the aesthetic physique but at 5'8 it looks more like the classic bodybuilding look


----------



## PD89

I just want massive lats like captain lats!


----------



## Soul keeper

I guess i fall into the strongman category.


----------



## mrwright

I just wanna get big enough that my c0ck is in preportion


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

Dennis wolf, Cedric mcmillan size


----------



## PortsladeMan

90kg odd sub 10bf by 21 is the goal @ 179cm.

Action Man build!


----------



## Galaxy

PortsladeMan said:


> 90kg odd sub 10bf by 21 is the goal @ 179cm.
> 
> Action Man build!


What are your stats now?


----------



## PortsladeMan

same height

80kg

12bf

18 years old

Been training since winter, diet hasn't exactly been spot on.

Will be cycling tren/test 8 weeks on and off starting in November until I finish uni.


----------



## saxondale

PortsladeMan said:


> same height
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 12bf
> 
> 18 years old
> 
> Been training since winter, diet hasn't exactly been spot on.
> 
> Will be cycling tren/test 8 weeks on and off starting in November until I finish uni.


12% hmm? but like target - "action man shape"


----------



## PortsladeMan

why the hmm? lol

I will get pictures up at the end of August once I have cut down a little more, and as a means of keeping a picture log when I start my cycle.


----------



## Mark2021

Modern bodybuilder look I would love


----------



## Rick89

dann19900 said:


> lean strong man, about 15% bf and huuuge. Doubt I'll get there though lol


x2

ive done the competing as strongman just got get down to 15% now lol

My goal is dense, powerfull full physique with some abs eventually


----------



## Rick89

Mark2021 said:


> Modern bodybuilder look I would love


judging by avi you deffo going the right way buddy

always thought you had a very impressive physique


----------



## Mark2021

Rick89 said:


> judging by avi you deffo going the right way buddy
> 
> always thought you had a very impressive physique


Thanks mate, working with Paul now so it's great to have his experience and see what we can do!


----------



## RowRow

Rick89 said:


> x2
> 
> ive done the competing as strongman just got get down to 15% now lol
> 
> My goal is dense, powerfull full physique with some abs eventually


I think this with some freaky bodybuilder bits thrown in too would be perfect for me.


----------



## Colhoun1993

for me i would do anythink to have the same size and muscle mass as Dorian Yates !!!


----------



## Fishheadsoup

If anything, I'd say strongman. Not really bothered how I look though, just want to be strong


----------



## MRSTRONG

19 stone @10% bf .


----------



## G-man99

mrwright said:


> I just wanna get big enough that my c0ck is in preportion


Best get on the DNP then :lol:


----------



## G-man99

andyhuggins said:


> I believe some are looking at the *pyschic* class.


Like reading tarot cards and stuff like that


----------



## PortsladeMan

Galaxy said:


> What are your stats now?


same height

80kg

12bf

18 years old

Been training since winter, diet hasn't exactly been spot on.

Will be cycling tren/test 8 weeks on and off starting in November until I finish uni.


----------



## kreig

Modern strong man, fcuking huge but without the power gut and t!ts of old


----------



## Mclovin147

PortsladeMan said:


> same height
> 
> 80kg
> 
> 12bf
> 
> 18 years old
> 
> Been training since winter, diet hasn't exactly been spot on.
> 
> Will be cycling tren/test 8 weeks on and off starting in November until I finish uni.


Tren cycle at 18 whilst in Uni??

Mail me your postcode, Il send you a bottle lube for the anal intrusions your about to receive lol


----------



## bail

Mine but bigger would like too compete in u100kg


----------



## PortsladeMan

Mclovin147 said:


> Tren cycle at 18 whilst in Uni??
> 
> Mail me your postcode, Il send you a bottle lube for the anal intrusions your about to receive lol


Yeah. I know I sound like a typical young stupid cvnt. I've researched extensively, been talking to plenty of people who run tren as well as doctors I know. I will get a few check-ups before, on and after cycle. I should run a test cycle alone before obviously but... yeah.

At the end of the day I don't give a flying fvck what anyone says on here tbh, it won't make a difference as I've read it all before many times. I am starting it, and am fully aware of the risks. Some may try and say that I'm not aware, but I know I am, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Mclovin147

PortsladeMan said:


> Yeah. I know I sound like a typical young stupid cvnt. I've researched extensively, been talking to plenty of people who run tren as well as doctors I know. I will get a few check-ups before, on and after cycle. I should run a test cycle alone before obviously but... yeah.
> 
> At the end of the day I don't give a flying fvck what anyone says on here tbh, it won't make a difference as I've read it all before many times. I am starting it, and am fully aware of the risks. Some may try and say that I'm not aware, but I know I am, and that's all that matters to me.


Fair do's...Only one way to find out I guess.

Just avoid Thailand & Saunas brah 

I'm 19, nearly 20 and I sure as hell wouldn't be thinking about tren as my first cycle, playing with fire IMO.

Just make sure your safe etc


----------



## shaunmac

Aesthetic sort of athletic look.

Being realistic and realised that I won't look like a bodybuilder without taking gear


----------



## musclemate

Ideally as big a possible without the GH gut of modern bodybuilders... And I'm 45 so it's gonna be harder for me to get there.


----------



## PortsladeMan

Mclovin147 said:


> Fair do's...Only one way to find out I guess.
> 
> Just avoid Thailand & Saunas brah
> 
> I'm 19, nearly 20 and I sure as hell wouldn't be thinking about tren as my first cycle, playing with fire IMO.
> 
> Just make sure your safe etc


Yeah course mate, cheers for the concern. Looking forward to seeing the results, should be interesting.


----------



## lufc90

PortsladeMan said:


> Yeah course mate, cheers for the concern. Looking forward to seeing the results, should be interesting.


The sides should be interesting aswell


----------



## JamStyle

Strange how despite modern influences, most people still prefer old school bodybuilding look.


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE

I suspect (most) people prefer the old school look as it is easier to achieve. That's just my opinion though!


----------



## PortsladeMan

lufc90 said:


> The sides should be interesting aswell


I know, I'm looking forward to them.

I am most interested in night sweats.


----------



## G-man99

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> I suspect (most) people prefer the old school look as it is easier to achieve. That's just my opinion though!


I prefer the old school look as it doesn't look comical that modern bb does.

I'm sure both physiques require MUCH more dedication than 99.9% of the people on here can give it, along with LOTS of drugs


----------



## G-man99

PortsladeMan said:


> I know, I'm looking forward to them.
> 
> I am most interested in night sweats.


Why would night sweats interest you??

It's basically being hot and sweaty in bed and struggling to sleep, not exactly interesting


----------



## kf_ukbff

The guy may get some hate but id kill for rob riches physique


----------



## nWo

YOUNGMUSCLE said:


> I suspect (most) people prefer the old school look as it is easier to achieve. That's just my opinion though!


I reckon it's more to do with the perception that the old skool physiques are a thing of beauty and resemble Greek gods, whereas since the 90s the top bodybuilders have more closely resembled Frankenstein's monster. I don't think anyone gets into bodybuilding to settle for a physique they don't truly want.


----------



## Ricky12345

Power lifter without a belly not fussed about abs but just not a big fat belly


----------



## PortsladeMan

G-man99 said:


> Why would night sweats interest you??
> 
> It's basically being hot and sweaty in bed and struggling to sleep, not exactly interesting


I was taking the p1ss mate lol, going along with the sarcasm.


----------



## PortsladeMan

I said:


> I reckon it's more to do with the perception that the old skool physiques are a thing of beauty and resemble Greek gods' date=' whereas since the 90s the top bodybuilders have more closely resembled Frankenstein's monster. I don't think anyone gets into bodybuilding to settle for a physique they don't truly want.[/quote']
> 
> Physiques like Cutler's are fvcking disgusting.
> 
> Sure, it would be sick being able to be like that for a day, and just in general walk around just looking like a freak. It's like a party trick, it's sick for 5 minutes at the right place and it would be fun to be like that for a week maybe. A bit like being 7 foot tall.
> 
> But in the long run, fvck that.


----------



## nWo

PortsladeMan said:


> Physiques like Cutler's are fvcking disgusting.
> 
> Sure, it would be sick being able to be like that for a day, and just in general walk around just looking like a freak. It's like a party trick, it's sick for 5 minutes at the right place and it would be fun to be like that for a week maybe. A bit like being 7 foot tall.
> 
> But in the long run, fvck that.


Thing is, old skool bodybuilders still looked huge in clothing, just seems like the biggest differences that come from HGH tend to be from the sternum downwards. I still reckon Arnold would have been the biggest bodybuilder ever to step on an Olympia stage if he'd been on the same stuff the current guys are on.


----------



## Felipe92

Ricky12345 said:


> Power lifter without a belly not fussed about abs but just not a big fat belly


Something like Konstantin Konstatinovs?


----------



## PortsladeMan

I said:


> Thing is' date=' old skool bodybuilders still looked huge in clothing, just seems like the biggest differences that come from HGH tend to be from the sternum downwards. I still reckon Arnold would have been the biggest bodybuilder ever to step on an Olympia stage if he'd been on the same stuff the current guys are on.[/quote']
> 
> They just look fvcked up mate.
> 
> Tbh, I don't really follow bodybuilding. I think it is incredibly uninspiring in a way.
> 
> *awaits bites*


----------



## Ricky12345

Felipe92 said:


> Something like Konstantin Konstatinovs?
> 
> View attachment 152205
> View attachment 152205


Ye wouldn't mind that


----------



## nWo

PortsladeMan said:


> They just look fvcked up mate.
> 
> Tbh, I don't really follow bodybuilding. I think it is incredibly uninspiring in a way.
> 
> *awaits bites*


I don't follow it myself mate, I do a lot of reading and watching of those that inspire me like Arnold, Dorian, Frank Zane etc. for ideas and inspiration but I couldn't give a toss who the current Mr Olympia is.


----------



## G-man99

Ricky12345 said:


> Power lifter without a belly not fussed about abs but just not a big fat belly


mariusz pudzianowski


----------



## PortsladeMan

I said:


> I don't follow it myself mate' date=' I do a lot of reading and watching of those that inspire me like Arnold, Dorian, Frank Zane etc. for ideas and inspiration but I couldn't give a toss who the current Mr Olympia is.[/quote']
> 
> Yeah yeah, know what you mean. Like me and most people here really.


----------



## Pancake'

Lorenzo Becker!!!! LOL... B&C for that though. Frank Zane but with more thickness and mass.


----------



## Ultrasonic

PortsladeMan said:


> They just look fvcked up mate.
> 
> Tbh, I don't really follow bodybuilding. I think it is incredibly uninspiring in a way.
> 
> *awaits bites*


Then why on earth are you talking about taking steroids??? You can get the build you say you want without.

Back on topic, I'd be more that happy to look like a fitness model  .


----------



## PortsladeMan

Ultrasonic said:


> Then why on earth are you talking about taking steroids??? You can get the build you say you want without.
> 
> Back on topic, I'd be more that happy to look like a fitness model  .


You're probably thinking of a different physique. The one I want would require steroids.

Unless maybe I wanted to dedicate the next 20 years to training and a perfect diet, which I don't. I have other things to do.


----------



## mal

Im blending a type of classic with physique with a hint of size.


----------



## TURBS

I suppose I'm aiming more towards the strongman type physique, although I'm predominantly training for size not strength right now.


----------



## PHMG

This:


----------



## rakim




----------



## saxondale

rakim said:


> View attachment 152237


Thats got to hurt!


----------



## ConP

Used to be this guy... (me at 215lb in 2010)



Now it's this guy...(me at 185lb in 2014)



Be happy with YOUR physique at whatever stage it's at.

The body like life constantly evolves!


----------



## DanishM

ConP said:


> Used to be this guy... (me at 215lb in 2010)
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's this guy...(me at 185lb in 2014)
> 
> 
> 
> Be happy with YOUR physique at whatever stage it's at.
> 
> The body like life constantly evolves!


What have you changed in these years? Any reasons for that?


----------



## ConP

DanishM said:


> What have you changed in these years? Any reasons for that?


I broke my spine in 2011 skiing.

After losing a ton of size I realized I much preferred being lighter so I stayed lighter.

For my business (I own a gym and I am online coach) this recent look gets me more business.

Plus off season weight of 200lb compared to 250lb is much healthier at 5ft8 haha.

I enjoy having a physique that doesn't involve any special supplements or extreme dedication to meals.

I hold this size no matter what I do so I can experiment with all sorts of training methods with no fear of muscle loss.

I hold a pro card in this federation (Usbf) and they make class winners do urine drug tests so I can still compete with this smaller physique which I could not in the untested feds!

I guess I could do classics in the untested feds but that would be a further reduction of 15lb (170lb is my limit there) which I don't want to do.


----------



## GolfDelta

This!


----------



## DanishM

ConP said:


> I broke my spine in 2011 skiing.
> 
> After losing a ton of size I realized I much preferred being lighter so I stayed lighter.
> 
> For my business (I own a gym and I am online coach) this recent look gets me more business.
> 
> Plus off season weight of 200lb compared to 250lb is much healthier at 5ft8 haha.
> 
> I enjoy having a physique that doesn't involve any special supplements or extreme dedication to meals.
> 
> I hold this size no matter what I do so I can experiment with all sorts of training methods with no fear of muscle loss.
> 
> I hold a pro card in this federation (Usbf) and they make class winners do urine drug tests so I can still compete with this smaller physique which I could not in the untested feds!
> 
> I guess I could do classics in the untested feds but that would be a further reduction of 15lb (170lb is my limit there) which I don't want to do.


You still have a great physique! That's quite a journey anyways, always interesting to know the things behind!


----------



## ConP

DanishM said:


> You still have a great physique! That's quite a journey anyways, always interesting to know the things behind!


Thanks brother!

I love to compete always have.

Being some jacked beast in the street has never been a driving goal.

I tried mens physique in 2012 at the Arnold Classic but was too big.

Alas now all the guys are much bigger.

But the mens physique "feel" as far as the competitions go does not appeal to me....It feels like a beauty contest and not a war if you get me.

I tried twice since then to make the classic class at the AC but I couldn't get my weight low enough.

Perhaps in 2015....who knows lol.


----------



## DanishM

ConP said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> I love to compete always have.
> 
> Being some jacked beast in the street has never been a driving goal.
> 
> I tried mens physique in 2012 at the Arnold Classic but was too big.
> 
> Alas now all the guys are much bigger.
> 
> But the mens physique "feel" as far as the competitions go does not appeal to me....It feels like a beauty contest and not a war if you get me.
> 
> I tried twice since then to make the classic class at the AC but I couldn't get my weight low enough.
> 
> Perhaps in 2015....who knows lol.


So from my understanding, you're competing in natural shows now, after being in untested contests in the past, as a aas user?

Yeah, I've seen some of the line ups at the physique classes, it does seem like beauty patches pretty much :lol:

No matter what, good luck mate!


----------



## ConP

DanishM said:


> So from my understanding, you're competing in natural shows now, after being in untested contests in the past, as a aas user?
> 
> Yeah, I've seen some of the line ups at the physique classes, it does seem like beauty patches pretty much :lol:
> 
> No matter what, good luck mate!


I used to compete in the NPC and now I compete in a drug tested federation. (The IFBB world contests are also drug tested)

I consider "natural" federations the ones that require x number years drug free and stuff.

My federation performs urine tests in order to keep things relatively fair and have an advantage over the non tested feds (people that prefer to compete drug free like the testing).

It's not a case of passing some polygraph and only 2-4 guys get tested (at least one guy had pro hormones in their bag at the show haha).

I like my fed because they give money to the winners....I prefer money to only getting a trophy lol.

The testing is very legit though for those that they do test!

I had a full NCAA style drug test performed on me which meant I couldn't even use a pre workout going into the contest!!!


----------



## rakim




----------



## DazUKM

Classic bodybuilder


----------



## timbear84

Some where between classic bodybuilder and strongman would be perfect for me.


----------



## rsd147

Would like a good amount of size but still ripped..Ryan Terry would be my ideal physique


----------



## bigchickenlover

Derek Poundstone


----------



## G-man99

Johhny Vegas


----------



## andyhuggins

Mezza.


----------



## gymspaz

100% zyzz.... that man was and still is my idol


----------



## eezy1

14 stone sub 10% will do me


----------



## Themanthatcan

classic bodybuilder look all the way for me. Im no where near it but maybe one day.


----------



## jayks

To me it's more about the training than how I look just love to train but wouldn't mind seeing how big I can get till I have to start looking at the fitness side more the model look when age hits


----------



## chronyx




----------



## harryalmighty

for me it has to be somewhere inbetween fitness model and the calssic BB look. i voted classic BB because IF i had to choose which side to be on id rather that.


----------



## icamero1

somewhere between fitness model and classic bber. whichever one is easiest to maintain


----------



## Benchbum

Massive.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Massive with big abbs!


----------



## *Ryan*

Wheres the to look like a crossfitter option?


----------



## Wheyman

zyzz


----------



## Shaftie

This would do me for starters:



A comfortably maintainable level of body fat, I even get to keep my body hair, no need for fake tan or sunbeds. Don't want to look like I'm on steroids (even though I am). Don't want to look like I obsess about my body (even though I do), or that I go to the gym that much (even though I go 6 times a week).

Don't think this has a category in the poll though?


----------



## andyhuggins

bigchickenlover said:


> Massive with big abbs!


Ohh yeah.


----------



## Shaftie

Merkleman said:


> just do what you want mate.


Yes, that's why I plan to look normal, rather than like some quarter tonne veiny mutant.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

This looks good for me:rolleyes:


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Merkleman said:


> You need to join the 'I don't give a fùck what other people think' category and just do what you want mate.


Couldn't agree more! :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo

*Ryan* said:


> Wheres the to look like a crossfitter option?


See second option from the bottom in the poll.


----------



## infernal0988

more of the bodybuilding look during the 70`s early 80`s Frank Zane , Bob paris its my ideal physique.


----------



## micky12

i am in to this hobby to keep myself fit and healthy . but if i had to choose i like the look of the 100m sprinter ''no ****'' but that sort of size shape and ripped . but know i will not get any where near that shape so . so will go with Aesthetic/fitness model/athlete


----------



## EpicSquats

Mike Mentzer without the moustache.


----------



## Huntingground




----------



## micky12

Merkleman said:


> Something like this.. Aesthetic as fuark.


sorry but to me that looks very odd. i would go as far to say freaky not in a good way. but each to there own .


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## nWo

Merkleman said:


> Something like this.. Aesthetic as fuark.


Lats - where are they?


----------



## GGLynch89

I want to look like a champion race horse and a 3 ton roided off it grizzily bear had sex and I was born.


----------



## seandog69

GGLynch89 said:


> I want to look like a champion race horse and a 3 ton roided off it grizzily bear had sex and I was born.


wow, this guy seems to like bears, like alot

wouldnt it be great to follow him round the forum and make bear puns? :innocent:


----------



## GGLynch89

seandog69 said:


> wow, this guy seems to like bears, like alot
> 
> wouldnt it be great to follow him round the forum and make bear puns? :innocent:


I feel like justing beiber, can i spit on you?


----------



## seandog69

GGLynch89 said:


> I feel like justing beiber, can i spit on you?


well you're not going in dry.....


----------



## GGLynch89

seandog69 said:


> well you're not going in dry.....


you make me want to throw up rainbows.


----------



## sgtsniff

Merkleman said:


> Something like this.. Aesthetic as fuark.


Crazy, great look!


----------



## Alanricksnape

Going for the Rik Waller physique with dat dere dirty bulk!


----------



## seandog69

GGLynch89 said:


> you make me want to throw up rainbows.


----------



## GGLynch89

seandog69 said:


> View attachment 154174


thank you for my new AVI


----------



## A B

Sonny bill willams build. Fit, strong and powerfull. Well rounded athelete. About 10kg more to go


----------



## El Vasculo

Somewhere between aesthetic/classic bb.


----------



## Peace frog

At the minute my goal is to get as close to classic bodybuilding look as possible while staying natty


----------



## Andy0902

I wish I could have the aesthetic look with a small waist, except I've got child bearing hips making me just a big square unit. :lol:

A physique like either of these lads will be incredible...


----------



## Kristina

Well well well.... too much testosterone in the poll here. I've gone ahead and voted on behalf of my female-equivalent goal (bodyfitness/physique/figure) - not a fan of bikini, so I voted Classic Bodybuilder because it's that in-between class. Not too big and not too small.


----------



## zak1990

The goal at the moment is to get to classic but would love to one day look like the modern bodybuilderd of today


----------



## Quintillius

I'm after that Yohan Blake type physique with a bit more aesthetics around the ab area


----------



## night06

i would my self categorize between "Aesthetic"/fitness model/athletic and Classic bodybuilder


----------



## ryda

Ty ogedebe is just perfect (no ****)

Also flex wheeler









And shawn rhoden a few years back


----------



## Huntingground




----------



## jimmy26

seandog69 said:


> View attachment 154174


Yep that's the physique I'm going for


----------



## IGotTekkers

Because abs are for school boys.

Come at me


----------



## Sams

I am going for the jabs steroids but doesn't go gym and eats Mcdonalds bloated look


----------



## MF88

Kai Greene look for me. Need to get on the tanning beds first :laugh:


----------



## Stephen9069

Strongman


----------



## GCMAX

Looking to lose the belly and gain a natural classic bodybuilder look, defined but still a bit blocky.


----------



## GCMAX

Sams said:


> I am going for the jabs steroids but doesn't go gym and eats Mcdonalds bloated look


2 apple pies after burgers and fries or just one?


----------



## A B

Im going for the mens physique look, hope to be close by summer next year.


----------



## seandog69

A B said:


> Im going for the mens physique look, hope to be close by summer next year.


sorry to hear you're giving up lifting bro..... :rolleye:


----------



## FelonE1

seandog69 said:


> sorry to hear you're giving up lifting bro..... :rolleye:


At least he don't have to train legs.


----------



## r33-tom

I prefer the modern bodybuilder look myself. I guess that would be my aim.

Will I ever achieve that kind of look, probably not, but I'll give a damn good go. Just need more get up and go


----------



## 00alawre

Frank Zane is my ideal! I will make it there one day :lol: or not aha


----------



## Adz

I prefer the classic look, but doubt I will ever get that big so voted physique look. Still, you gotta dream big....


----------



## NX1977

First one for me.


----------



## nickdutch

In my case, both because I am on a detox regime at the moment and because I have been ill on and off for months now I have stopped my training, but will get back to that soon, but if I had a choice, I would say not much different to what I am at the moment, possibly a smaller gut, more visible muscles and generally radiating more health and wellness. I am not a bodybuilder, just a guy interested in looking better and feeling better and believing in health and healing.


----------



## louisAn

Want the modern bodybuilder look huge all over just always liked it long road ahead see were can get to


----------



## wylde99

Randy Orton.

His Legs are huge for a guy of his stature, He's Tall slim and has the right Body Fat that I want


----------



## CraigK7

I want to look like Jason Genova


----------



## Benchbum

That!


----------



## TommyBananas

Just need to grow a few inches xD


----------



## Frandeman

CraigK7 said:


> I want to look like Jason Genova


What retarded???


----------



## Smitch

As long as I've got a decent set of shoulders and a broad back that's all I care about.


----------



## Newperson




----------



## Verno

Newperson said:


>


Sometims i worry about what photos you have newperson


----------



## Newperson

Verno said:


> Sometims i worry about what photos you have newperson


I took that picture.

He's been missing since 2008 :whistling:


----------



## stens1

Gotta be aesthetic for me, im only 5ft 7 so a bit small to look like arnie.


----------



## Andrewgenic

Always thought Mike Mentzer had a great physique, one that i would be very happy to have.


----------



## Mogadishu

Beeing tall......classic bodybuilding should be my main target BUT since Im playing soccer its quite impossible atm.


----------



## aofelix

wanna be like goku from dbz


----------



## superdrol

Bill Goldberg or a leaner Brock lesnar would be awesome, however as I'm only 5'11.5" I reckon I'll struggle with the height...  but that kinda size would be good... Best up my training and get assisted...


----------



## 4NT5

Aesthetic look for me @ 190lbs 10-12% BF for me

Been heavier but feel better around this mark


----------



## kuju

Hot, curvy and scantily clad...........ideally dark haired

I may have misunderstood the question.


----------



## Jordan08

Aesthetic. Likes of Lazar angelov, rob riches, steve cook


----------



## simonthepieman

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Aesthetic. Likes of Lazar angelov, rob riches, steve cook


Much better examples than the OP.


----------



## A1243R

Me personally, im not actually sure, cant beat the look of Arnie / Frank Zane (Classic Bodybuilder) but im probably not tall enough for that, to me the Modern BB's look a bit freakish!


----------



## Jordan08

Thanks. Was about to mention Ullisses jr. and sadik as well but they look impossible as a goal..lol



simonthepieman said:


> Much better examples than the OP.


----------



## Acidreflux

Strongman...BB is gay! :rolleye:


----------



## Jordan08

This is admirable. Looks perfect



rakim said:


> View attachment 152275
> View attachment 152276
> View attachment 152277
> View attachment 152278
> View attachment 152279


----------



## RocoElBurn

Guys, height shouldn't change your goals, just the amount of mass required to reach said goals. There are plenty of short guys who are aesthetic and others who are modern bb's(commonly short). There are obviously tall aesthetic guys and those with classic bb look, as well as tall modern bb's(if not harder to achieve).


----------



## RocoElBurn

Personally would be very happy between aesthetics and slight classic bb look ...somewhere between Van Damn, Zane and Balboa. Think I may have to start taking "supplements" :0/


----------



## 31205

Artemus dolgin. If I had a physique like his I'd be fair pleased! And naked!


----------



## Adz

sen said:


> Artemus dolgin. If I had a physique like his I'd be fair pleased! And naked!


Yea he has amazing physique


----------



## wylde99

Cristiano Ronaldo Isnt half bad for a Footballer, at least his Body Fat levels


----------



## Frandeman

Shredded in 4 weeks


----------



## solidcecil

Simply put - A Freak.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Mine oh... wait ive got it... lol Derrik Kendall would suffice now I think


----------

